# 3m Dual Lock in Canada...(Ottawa?)



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I am looking for some 3m dual lock. Home Despot does not carry it on line at least.

Anyone find this stuff at a hardware store? If not where?

Thanks

P99


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

According to a few other forums, the Superlock Strips that the Source sells are made by 3M - check them out: http://www.thesource.ca/estore/prod...tegory=Hardware/Miscellaneous&product=6402360
Here's a reference to them in another forum:
http://www.rccanada.ca/rccforum/showthread.php?t=126911


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm pretty sure i bought some of the 3M stuff from Home Depot. They may just not list it on their website.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I know that you're looking for the 3M Dual Lock stuff, but I also have to suggest Industrial Velcro. You can easily get it at any Home Depot. I've been using it for all of my pedalboards over the years and have never had an issue with it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I have read a few posts at the gear page where people steal pedals right off pedalboards at gigs. One guy said he used dual lock and a thief ran up and grabbed at a pedal and then ran off empty handed. He left a whole fingernail behind.

I want Dual Lock!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Touche, I guess that's as good of a reason as any to want Dual Lock. I gotta ask you though, where are you playing your shows that require such security!?!  



Player99 said:


> I have read a few posts at the gear page where people steal pedals right off pedalboards at gigs. One guy said he used dual lock and a thief ran up and grabbed at a pedal and then ran off empty handed. He left a whole fingernail behind.
> 
> I want Dual Lock!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Apparently the thieves are stealing from regular bar gigs. I have just bought an Ethos, a Neo Ventilator and a Timeline to add to my mound of other booteek pedals. Close to $1500 just for those 3...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I have read a few posts at the gear page where people steal pedals right off pedalboards at gigs. One guy said he used dual lock and a thief ran up and grabbed at a pedal and then ran off empty handed. He left a whole fingernail behind.
> 
> I want Dual Lock!


Yea, I don't want to point out the obvious here but there's a serious disconnect between reality and TGP. Likely hood of this happening to you? I'd put it up there with getting hit by lightening.

More likely some one will steal your whole board when you're not looking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Apparently the thieves are stealing from regular bar gigs. I have just bought an Ethos, a Neo Ventilator and a Timeline to add to my mound of other booteek pedals. Close to $1500 just for those 3...


Ah! I think we met on Saturday at Mark's place, no?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that thieves are entirely unfamiliar with wire-cutters, but maybe those sorts of pedals demand heavy-duty cable ties rather than simply heavy-duty velcro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

I was there and we probably met...I just cannot remember you from your screen name!

P


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You two can confirm each other's identity with the group picture found here: http://www.smallbearelec.com/Updates.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I was there and we probably met...I just cannot remember you from your screen name!
> 
> P


Ian C - green hoodie. I had the 5e3 in the basement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Ian C - green hoodie. I had the 5e3 in the basement.


Now that I see the photo of course! That was a cool night!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I have read a few posts at the gear page where people steal pedals right off pedalboards at gigs. One guy said he used dual lock and a thief ran up and grabbed at a pedal and then ran off empty handed. He left a whole fingernail behind.
> 
> I want Dual Lock!


I forgot to add that another guy was able to steal pedals off the other band mate's board at the same time that were Velcroed.


----------



## shepard30 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.itapestore.com/3mduallockfasteners.aspx carries all types and sizes and you can order by the yard.


----------

